# it makes a lot of intuitive sense



## Peter_Gabriel

Dzień dobry,

Proszę o podpowiedzi jak można byłoby przetłumaczyć to zdanie-"It makes a lot of intuitive sense"


The authors certainly argue that one of the things that happens by drawing these particular objects, that it leads to this increased contextual representation of the object in one's mind… It makes a lot of intuitive sense – (He says it makes intuitive sense – intuitive means it is 'based on feelings rather than facts or proof' - so, you just feel it is the best thing to do--having an intuitive sense means doing something 'based on feelings rather than facts or proof'. )


BBC Learning English - 6 Minute English / Improving your memory


----------



## lukis421

Można by pójść nieco naokoło i powiedzieć: "na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje się sensowne". To pierwsze, co mi przyszło do głowy.


----------



## haes

- to jest intuicyjnie spójne
- to jest po prostu logiczne
- wydaje się, że to po prostu ma sens
- to wydaje się/jest oczywiste


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tłumacząc dosłownie:"intuicyjnie wydaje mi się to sensowne".
To jest jednak mało logiczne. Jeżeli coś się komuś *wydaje*, to *intuicyjnie* jest pleonazmem.


----------



## grassy

Ben Jamin said:


> Tłumacząc dosłownie:"intuicyjnie wydaje mi się to sensowne".



Tam nie ma nigdzie "wydaje mi się". 
Poza tym, "intuitive" odnosi się do "sense".


----------



## Peter_Gabriel

haes said:


> - to jest intuicyjnie spójne
> - to jest po prostu logiczne
> - wydaje się, że to po prostu ma sens
> - to wydaje się/jest oczywiste


Dziękuję bardzo!


----------



## Ben Jamin

grassy said:


> Tam nie ma nigdzie "wydaje mi się".
> Poza tym, "intuitive" odnosi się do "sense".


To jak byś to przetłumaczył? Słowo po słowie? Ciekaw jestem Twojej wersji.


----------



## yezyk

In fact, in context, this "intuitive" sense looks much like "common" sense. More about simple logic/reason than any emotions (not to mention clairvoyance), really:

"It makes a lot of *intuitive* sense – the idea that if you have *encoded *something in a greater level of detail, you're more likely to remember it… It's much stronger than just remembering writing down the words."

I believe 


lukis421 said:


> "na pierwszy rzut oka wydaje się sensowne"


is not a bad shot at all. Or a simpler version: "To brzmi sensownie".


----------

